# PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. November 2017)

*PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*


----------



## SirDunHill (3. November 2017)

*PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*

Was ein Quatsch....


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (4. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*



SirDunHill schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch....



Ich hoffe doch, bis zum Ende geschaut 

Lg Aleco


----------



## ElsEls (4. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*



SirDunHill schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch....



Versteh ich nicht...  

Ich finds lustig, weiter so, PCGH rockt.


----------



## Rolk (4. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*

Krasser Scheiss, gute Ausgabe.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*

Also wenn Alex Action jetzt richtig durchstartet als YouTuber und Influencer kann er später mal vielleicht die Kanzlerin interviewen ..


----------



## GEChun (4. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*

Ist das eigentlich ne Anspielung auf Bexi?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (4. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*



SirDunHill schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch....


Der erste der zweite Teil des Video?


----------



## iGameKudan (5. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*

Der erste Teil ist so dermaßen dämlich und unlustig gemacht...


----------



## elsihenne (5. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der erste Teil ist so dermaßen dämlich und unlustig gemacht...



Hab genau das Gegenteil empfunden.
Vor allem der sonst etwas bieder und zottelig daher kommende Stephan hat gezeigt was für ein lustiger und selbstironischer Kerl in ihm steckt.
Man sollte natürlich auch den zweiten Teil (und die letzten Sekunden) gesehen haben um zu verstehen, dass es gut gemachte Eigenwerbung fürs Print war.
Weiter so!


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*

Echt ein lustiges Video, was habt ihr dem armen Stephan in seinen Kaffee getan? 

Könnte fast eine Parodie zu den ganzen „Gamer“ Features und der Blink Blink Hardware der letzten Zeit sein.
So ähnlich wie Alex Action stell ich mir jedenfalls die Leute vor die sich so schnittige Namen für Mainboards ausdenken wie „Bazooka, Killer, Grenade oder Racing“ oder für RAM wie „Elite, Dazzle, Tactical oder Flame“ natürlich mit passender Diskobeleuchtung und „Killerfeatures“.


----------



## kmf (16. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH Ausgabe 206: Alex Action präsentiert Coffee Lake*

*grins* Stephan die Mütze steht dir ausgezeichnet


----------

